# kanged cLock from CM 10.1



## mammenj (Feb 28, 2013)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Moderate

Mod Base:: CyanogenMod

Mod Status:: Beta

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Carrier:: N/A

Requires Root:: No

Android Version:: 4.2 (JB)

Source:: https://github.com/mammenj/android_packages_apps_LockClock
Hi, I have kanged the cLock lockwidget from CM 10.1. Please let me know if you would like to include it in the AOKP rom.

Please see discussion at xda http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2166937


----------

